# Body fat estimate - 13% on scales?



## mont2302 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi Guys

Had my body fat measured today on electric scales, I know there not the best. Say I'm at 13%. I have a very odd stomach, well I think so, without tensing I look very bloated/fat, but when tensed they start to really come out. Any idea why this would be? Or is it that I'm still just too fat?

I go away in 5 weeks and want to get down to 10%, what do you think the chances are?

Train 5 times a week, heavy weights, just over 2000 cals, split 60/20/20

Flexed


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

9/10 % comfortably pal!


----------



## mont2302 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'll get a picture in a minute tho without tensing, and I just look fat/bloated, personally not a good look. Could just be me though


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah, electric scales are shít at reading bf


----------



## mont2302 (Mar 30, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> You look about 8% lol. Not sure if srs?


What's is 'srs'


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

The scales at my gym have said from 7% to 17% for me, would never trust them.

10% max I'd say, looking sick mate.


----------



## mont2302 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh really! Cheers guys!! Now below are pics not tensed. I have a right bump at the bottom of my belly. When I sit down it looks awful ha


----------



## mont2302 (Mar 30, 2013)

I've never trained abs in my life either, so maybe it's time to start if I have got down to a percentage you say I'm at


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

mont2302 said:


> I've never trained abs in my life either, so maybe it's time to start if I have got down to a percentage you say I'm at


Yeah get on it mate, they'll look less "relaxed" if you harden them up.


----------



## mont2302 (Mar 30, 2013)

I said:


> Yeah get on it mate' date=' they'll look less "relaxed" if you harden them up.[/quote']
> 
> Would you still say 10% looking at those unflexed pics?
> 
> Would training them twice a week be right


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

mont2302 said:


> Would you still say 10% looking at those unflexed pics?
> 
> Would training them twice a week be right


Yes mate, you have very little fat elsewhere it seems. Anything over 10% and you don't get that line between your pecs.

Yeah, you can train abs a few times a week if you like. No need for weighted movements IMO, just make the fúckers burn. You're just out to condition them rather than grow them. If you train them often and you're walking around with ab DOMS all the time at least they'll be tight 24/7 :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

10% to 12% mate.


----------



## mont2302 (Mar 30, 2013)

What's with the bottom of my belly then, sticking out like mad? Or is it normal and I'm looking into it well too much


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

mont2302 said:


> What's with the bottom of my belly then, sticking out like mad? Or is it normal and I'm looking into it well too much


That's the most stubborn area for most, that'd disappear at 6-7% probably.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Your around 10% already i would say mate.

The lower 2 abs will be the most stubborn for many. Last place for the bloody fat to go.


----------



## mont2302 (Mar 30, 2013)

Last week in normal light


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

10-12 yeah look decent mate , I can't wait to see that low again lol. Around 18 atm, bulked on a fair bit..


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Your beard is at 6%


----------



## mont2302 (Mar 30, 2013)

naturalun said:


> 10-12 yeah look decent mate , I can't wait to see that low again lol. Around 18 atm, bulked on a fair bit..


I bulked for two months, got we'll fat ha took me about 6 weeks to get down to where I am now though. First time I've had visible abs


----------



## mont2302 (Mar 30, 2013)

gearchange said:


> Your beard is at 6%


Haha that's gone now


----------



## mont2302 (Mar 30, 2013)

Been doing around 50 mins a day pretty intense cardio, atleast 4 times a week


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

U look really good already mate. Sub 12bf for sure. What was your diet macros?

Edit.. Just read 2000 60/20/20


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

mont2302 said:


> What's with the bottom of my belly then, sticking out like mad? Or is it normal and I'm looking into it well too much


Visceral fat. I suffer with it badly


----------



## mont2302 (Mar 30, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Visceral fat. I suffer with it badly


What's the trick to get rid mate? Or is it just serious dieting and cardio?


----------



## mont2302 (Mar 30, 2013)

Really gone nuts this weekend with eating and drinking! Probs had over 14,000 cals across sat sun and today. Will I have put much fat on, or is it just bloat that I am seeing in the mirror and on the scales


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

10-12 some pics looks sub 10


----------



## mont2302 (Mar 30, 2013)

andyebs said:


> 10-12 some pics looks sub 10


Cheers mate, when tensed I do feel as though it looks under 10%, when relaxed I feel around 15%


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I would say 12-13%, at 10% you would have abs without tensing them.


----------

